# Getting back into StaffPad



## dcoscina (Jul 22, 2022)

I've not been as vigilant with using this app but for some of the ideas I currently have, I've found getting them in StaffPad much less laborious than trying it in a DAW. This is a little snippet


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 22, 2022)

If there is some forward progress in StaffPad like more library additions (it's been 2 years since the last one) and more functionality, I will likely opt to buy the 14.1" iPad Pro scheduled out in early 2023. My 11" 2020 Pro is fine for portable work but I'd love a larger screen for working at home. Ideally, something as big as a Surface Studio would be excellent but in Apple terms, it would be mondo expensive.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 22, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> If there is some forward progress in StaffPad like more library additions (it's been 2 years since the last one) and more functionality, I will likely opt to buy the 14.1" iPad Pro scheduled out in early 2023. My 11" 2020 Pro is fine for portable work but I'd love a larger screen for working at home. Ideally, something as big as a Surface Studio would be excellent but in Apple terms, it would be mondo expensive.


I read somewhere that the 14.1" is no longer slated to be a Pro model, so that would make it less than attractive. I can't get excited about a new iPad until that "forward progress" appears. StaffPad really has stagnated.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 22, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> I read somewhere that the 14.1" is no longer slated to be a Pro model, so that would make it less than attractive. I can't get excited about a new iPad until that "forward progress" appears. StaffPad really has stagnated.


yes I agree. I won't invest in more hardware until I know that StaffPad won't end up like Opcode Vision and scrapped for parts for MuseScore 4, because honestly, that's what it seems like.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 22, 2022)

I find Staffpad great for learning composition/orchestration and trying out ideas. I find it a lot quicker for that then a DAW and having templates and having to work the MIDI and CCs, then you get in decision paralysis over the various sample libraries. This way is much simpler.

I just wish that iOS had a full DAW as well.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 22, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I find Staffpad great for learning composition/orchestration and trying out ideas. I find it a lot quicker for that then a DAW and having templates and having to work the MIDI and CCs, then you get in decision paralysis over the various sample libraries. This way is much simpler.
> 
> I just wish that iOS had a full DAW as well.


There is a little functionality if you have an M1 processor Mac. But I do wish they would expand editing features since it's awfully nice to see StaffPad on my 34" ultrawide monitor!


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 22, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> There is a little functionality if you have an M1 processor Mac. But I do wish they would expand editing features since it's awfully nice to see StaffPad on my 34" ultrawide monitor!


I share my iPad screen to my Mac so that I can use my big monitors, but I never open StaffPad on my Mac anymore. It is a relatively helpless feeling to just be able to look at and playback a file but make no changes.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 22, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> I read somewhere that the 14.1" is no longer slated to be a Pro model, so that would make it less than attractive. I can't get excited about a new iPad until that "forward progress" appears. StaffPad really has stagnated.


The iPad Air 5 has better specs than our respective 2020 Pros so I’m not too concerned.


----------



## ssnowe (Jul 22, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> I share my iPad screen to my Mac so that I can use my big monitors, but I never open StaffPad on my Mac anymore. It is a relatively helpless feeling to just be able to look at and playback a file but make no changes.


I use a wacom pen tablet on my m1 macbook with Staffpad


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 22, 2022)

ssnowe said:


> I use a wacom pen tablet on my m1 macbook with Staffpad


Which one and how well does it work? I think that @dcoscina didn't have very good luck with this as I recall.


----------



## jadi (Jul 23, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> Which one and how well does it work? I think that @dcoscina didn't have very good luck with this as I recall.


Hello I am also interested, does this combination (Wacom or other tablet with Staffpad) work well?


----------



## ssnowe (Jul 23, 2022)

It’s the medium size wacom tablet, not sure of the model.

If I was making a new purchase I would probably get one of the Huion Kamvas drawing tablets with a screen (see Amazon) rather than a Wacom. Depending on size they start at less than $200 and have a good reputation for working well (looks like they are currently on sale at Amazon).


----------



## jadi (Jul 23, 2022)

ssnowe said:


> It’s the medium size wacom tablet, not sure of the model.
> 
> If I was making a new purchase I would probably get one of the Huion Kamvas drawing tablets with a screen (see Amazon) rather than a Wacom. Depending on size they start at less than $200 and have a good reputation for working well (looks like they are currently on sale at Amazon).


I read you can't zoom with your fingers on the wacom or huion screen and that would be a deal breaker for Staffpad


----------



## ssnowe (Jul 23, 2022)

I use my apple trackpad to zoom in/out, works well


----------



## OMWaves (Jul 23, 2022)

jadi said:


> Hello I am also interested, does this combination (Wacom or other tablet with Staffpad) work well?





jadi said:


> I read you can't zoom with your fingers on the wacom or huion screen and that would be a deal breaker for Staffpad


I'm using a Huion HS611 tablet with SP on a Windows 10 machine. It works well enough to get things done (may not be as fast as Surface or iPad). For zooming in an out, you can program one of the ten programmable keys, or you can use a combination of "Ctrl" + scroll wheel on you mouse. One of the difficulties I have with this this tablet is SP can't seem to recognize quadruple notes with beams (8th, 16th or 32nd).


----------



## Mr_Fromage (Jul 23, 2022)

Is there some advantage to using a graphics tablet to control Staffpad attached to your M1 Mac? Couldn’t you just use your iPad with Sidecar enabled? Or is it more about what’s already set up/zoning different workspaces/don’t let the computer connect with anything/etc?


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 23, 2022)

Mr_Fromage said:


> Is there some advantage to using a graphics tablet to control Staffpad attached to your M1 Mac? Couldn’t you just use your iPad with Sidecar enabled? Or is it more about what’s already set up/zoning different workspaces/don’t let the computer connect with anything/etc?


Sidecar doesn't work very well with StaffPad.


----------



## Mr_Fromage (Jul 23, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> Sidecar doesn't work very well with StaffPad.


Fair enough. I wouldn’t have expected that would be the case, but I don’t have an M1 to try with myself.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 23, 2022)

Mr_Fromage said:


> Fair enough. I wouldn’t have expected that would be the case, but I don’t have an M1 to try with myself.


I was terribly disappointed myself.


----------



## jonathanparham (Sep 4, 2022)

Been noticing this after IFA this past week









ASUS Zenbook 17 Fold OLED UX9702｜Laptops For Home｜ASUS USA


Unleash your creative power. ASUS Zenbook laptops give you the tools to unleash true creativity. Combining ultrafast performance with precision-crafted elegance, ASUS Zenbook enables you to maximize your creative potential with no bounds.




www.asus.com


----------



## jadi (Sep 4, 2022)

jonathanparham said:


> Been noticing this after IFA this past week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope Apple too did some kind of touch integration on MacOS for larger screens


----------



## Jett Hitt (Sep 4, 2022)

jadi said:


> I hope Apple too did some kind of touch integration on MacOS for larger screens


Apple has greatly resisted this, and I am not optimistic about it arriving any time soon. Their calculation is likely that it would disrupt their iPad market.


----------



## ssnowe (Sep 4, 2022)

jonathanparham said:


> Been noticing this after IFA this past week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It you want a foldable get the Thinkpad X1 Fold for $914.99 at Amazon (getting rep!aced by newer version):


----------



## jonathanparham (Sep 4, 2022)

ssnowe said:


> It you want a foldable get the Thinkpad X1 Fold for $914.99 at Amazon (getting rep!aced by newer version):



Yeah. There's a new thinkpad to compete, BUT i think the Asus is bigger


----------

